# was told I was in menopause at 37 and no chance of conceiving..



## wifeandmum

and I am pregnant found out tonight feel like crying just shocked....

have been on hrt am scared this has affected the baby I have just had two BFPs and one was on digital saying am over 5 weeks which actually means by my dates as in my husband and I havent had sex in over 2 months!!! due to lack of sex drive I thought because of menopause, I would be over 2 months

Ive been told and researched that the hrt cannot affect the outcome of preg tests

I feel sick I am so happy and scared for the health of my baby


----------



## Nikki1120

I don't think it does affect the baby, but i'm not 100% sure, but! Congratulations :D happy and healthy nine months to ya!


----------



## bemybaby

I hope all goes well. I could be wrong but I THINK I remember reading somewhere on here that at a certain stage the preg test will say 5+ if that makes sense? Ie if you tested at 12 weeks it would not say 12 but 5+. Hope that accurate info. Someone will correct me if I am wrong. I'm sure all will be well. CONGRATS!


----------



## PocoHR

Congrats to you!!


----------



## wifeandmum

thank you ladies, yes thats what it said in the booklet, I was trying for a long time before they tested for menopause.... so I think I am up to 12 weeks, have just tried measuring the fundal and Im at 10cm which could be 3cm more or less either way so I could be 7-13 weeks? but it was over 2 months ago we had sex. Im scare but really really happy we are so happy, am begging for a scan tomorrow thanks ladies for your support xxx


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Aww congratulations and I hope you get your scan tomorrow :flower:


----------



## finallyready

congrats :)


----------



## baby05

Congratulations!


----------



## Mommy_Moose

congratulations!!


----------



## TwilightAgain

Congrats! :flower:


----------



## peaches1978

congrats xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

:happydance:....said it all on facebook to you so i wont say it again but i think this is going to have a VERY happy ending...maybe in 6-7 months time!! :winkwink: xxx :hugs::friends: xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

oh yea! do i change my siggy yet?? your still down as TTC..:haha:


----------



## lorr1911

thats brilliant congratulations xxxx


----------



## v2007

Congrats. 

:baby:

V xxx


----------



## wifeandmum

update have a scan tomorrow my doc today thought I was 18 weeks!!!!! Honest to god I thought it was the hrt making me feel awful.

Will find out date tomorrow and will also see if I am 18 weeks what flavour as well if I can 
I am so happy. Spread the word ladies its not over until...and this fat lady sang


----------



## nickyXjayno

Congrats!!


----------



## BEG19

I'm 39 and I was convinced that I couldn't have children anymore because my cycles had become erratic. I thought I was in the early stages of menopause. I used to be every 28 days my whole life like clockwork but in the past year I switched to mostly 25 day cycles, but sometimes 26, 27 or 28.

I conceived TWICE in one calendar month...apparently I was wrong. The first one I miscarried and got pregnant again nine days later. Seriously.


----------



## mothercabbage

wifeandmum said:


> update have a scan tomorrow my doc today thought I was 18 weeks!!!!! Honest to god I thought it was the hrt making me feel awful.
> 
> Will find out date tomorrow and will also see if I am 18 weeks what flavour as well if I can
> I am so happy. Spread the word ladies its not over until...and this fat lady sang

18 weeks!!!!!!! wow...do you think those hpt we squinted at of yours all them weeks ago could have been the start of bfp??? i dont have the inboxes on here anymore..:dohh: looking forward to tomorrows scan!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::kiss:


----------



## cleckner04

Congrats!! :baby:


----------



## GettingBroody

Wow, congrats!


----------



## wifeandmum

Beg19 - wow thats brilliant congrats. I was having 80day cycles...they put me on loads of hrt so Im hoping that wouldnt have hurt the baby will find out soon though hey

Mothercabbage....I was thinking that but cant remember when that was though I thought that was oct??? not sure will find out if shauna remembers xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

just checking in, ive sent you a message too, hope all goes well this morning! thinking of you :flower: xxxxxxxx


----------



## BEG19

BEST of luck today!!! Please do be sure to let us know!

Rest easy, I'm sure your LO is okay...what a story! Just goes to show you that someone up above has plans for us that we have no control over!

:)


----------



## SummersMummy

Eeeeep! Exciting! 
Congratulations! :)
Happy, healthy rest of pregnancy!
Might have to stalk your progress, hehe x


----------



## Scamp

Congrats :happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

**stalking for scan results**


----------



## phoebe

Hi there, i just wanted to say congratulations hun :happydance: Mothercabs told me about u and ur news. That is so amazing. I wish u all the best and hope today's scan goes well for u. Shall look foeward to seeing an update from u. Good luck and wish u a H & H pregnancy xx:hugs::flower::hugs:


----------



## eve123

wonderful news, congrats x


----------



## embryo

Congratulations!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I'm hopping over from the Ding Dong thread also after hearing your story from Mother Cabbage. Just wanted to let you know I'm thinking of you, and wishing you a healthy and happy 9 months :hugs: x


----------



## puppycat

OH MY GOODNESS!! What a little miracle you have!

Can't wait to hear what the scan results are!

(Saw MC post also)

xxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

awww my girls are all cheering you on too!!! thanx TEAM DING DONG!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

congratulations!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SPN1304

OMG sorry just sneaked in from 3rd tri and found your story so amazing huge congras! Any update?? :hugs:


----------



## ChristinaRN

Can't wait to hear your update! Hope you're just out celebrating and thats why you've been MIA!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

ill inbox her on Fb and let her know you want an update:haha:...xx


----------



## PrayinForBaby

stalking....congrats and NEED an update!!!:haha:


----------



## wifeandmum

OMG thank you so much ladies it means just a massive amount to me that I have the lovely messages and support.....sooooo....update.

The scan showed that I was 11 weeks 5days on friday ha ha one of the female docs from the surgery even called to say congratulations on my miracle baby!!!

So, they say that at this moment in time there is NOTHING wrong with the baby! the hrt is what is present already in your body and that the levels I was at was would not hr the baby. That came from teh specialist. I cant tell you I am over the moon. So I have a last minute dash appointment with midwife tomorrow to get through the paperwork and thats me done til my 20week scan!!!! can you believe it, Im going to have a baby ha ha ha hurrah xxx


----------



## staceyg

congrats!! :D


----------



## mothercabbage

:yipee:..... :wohoo:..........:happydance:


----------



## ChristinaRN

Soooooo happy for you and your miracle baby!!! And just think.....you;ve just about skipped the entire 1st trimester with all the worries, obsession and sickness!!!! 2nd trimester is lovely! Praying for a happy and healthy ????? 6months?


----------



## hopeandpray

So glad your miracle baby is healthy :happydance: the time will fly by and soon you'll a have a gorgeous little baby in your arms :cloud9:


----------



## Wolfie

Wonderful news! Congratulations on your miracle baby!!


----------



## jenny_wren

what a lovely story

massive congratulations

:happydance::happydance::happydance:​


----------



## NYcountrygirl

Oh wow! Congrats new mama!!!


----------



## Blah11

Ah must have been a huge shock. I'm glad your LO is fine. Congrats X


----------



## Pippin

Oh wow what a wonderful story and such a nice outcome. You've skipped first tri too you lucky thing :yipee: Hope the rest of your pregnancy is happy and uneventful.x


----------



## wifeandmum

Saw the midwife yesterday who said that she was referring me to the specialist. I was told I didnt really need to see one but the midwife is insisting as I am such a rare case. Thank god I was a little concerned that I shoudl be seeing one. I keep having little panics and trying not to by into it, if you see what I mean....Keep trying to focus on something else, just focusing on it wil all be fine x


----------

